# Replacement Lights For Hymer



## Rowellskid (May 6, 2012)

hi guys
can anyone tell me where i can buy replacement rear lights for my b584 hymer,you would need a morgage to go to the main dealer
thanks and regards
rowellskid


----------



## donegal5 (Sep 11, 2010)

what year? if there are no mouldings round them ie of the older flat back models of late eighties or early to mid nineties like mine then an aftermarket light is relatively easy to find.


----------



## Rowellskid (May 6, 2012)

sorry should have said ,its a 2002 and appears to be a complete unit


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Could you post a photograph?

Without seeing the lights I guess they may well be made by Hella, have a good look at their lights here

Alan.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi,
The lights around that year were the same as fitted to a lot of caravans, it might be worth checking a caravan breakers.
Mel.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Have a look at http://www.trailertek.com/acatalog/Rear_Lights.html

That's where we found ours and at quite a reasonable price.

Brian


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Top two lights on the list in this link. Just decide whether you need the one with reversing light or rear fog (or both).

http://www.caravan-components.co.uk.../BT2955/Categories/Motorhome-Rear-Light-Hella


----------



## Rowellskid (May 6, 2012)

hi thanks for the help 
saved the subscription already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

